# Radiated tortoise and Leopard tortoise



## Radiated Tortoise (Feb 16, 2011)

Can I keep a leopard tortoise and a radiated tortoise together in on terrarium?
Please help

And another question is: Does the UVB and the heat lamp cause any damage to humans? 


Thanks


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 16, 2011)

I would HIGHLY NOT keep those two or any for that matter mixed with a radi'. In general it is not wise to mix ANY tort species together. Too many variables between the animals can lead to Disapointing Disasters!

JD~


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Feb 16, 2011)

UVB lamps are strictly for reptiles, humans should NOT be exposed to it for prolonged periods. Harms your eyes and skin.


----------



## HLogic (Feb 16, 2011)

In response to the second question...

Heat lamps can cause burns if touched (depending upon bulb used) and if not used properly can be a potential fire hazard.

UVB lamps, particularly the MVB (Mercury Vapor Bulbs) can cause retinal damage although even the fluorescent tubes can do the same with continued or repeated exposure. One should never look directly at an UVB source. Exposure to UVB under normal circumstances and durations, with the exception of the eyes and barring hypersensitivity, should not be an issue. Of course, it is not recommended to purposely expose one's self to any high-intensity radiation.

As Manfred Mann's Earth Band stated, "Mama always told me not to look into the eye's of the sun" - Mama was right!


----------



## Radiated Tortoise (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, all great info.
But i already have a radiated tortoise with a Leopard tortoise so i cant do anything about it.
i have four different substrates in my terrarium: Repti-Bark wood, red sand specially designed for tortoises, and corn cob substrate which is also for torts.
So are they all ok substrates?
Thanks


----------



## coreyc (Feb 16, 2011)

Radiated Tortoise said:


> Thanks, all great info.
> But i already have a radiated tortoise with a Leopard tortoise so i cant do anything about it.
> i have four different substrates in my terrarium: Repti-Bark wood, red sand specially designed for tortoises, and corn cob substrate which is also for torts.
> So are they all ok substrates?
> Thanks



Can you post some pic's of your tort and terrarium?


----------



## CGKeith (Feb 16, 2011)

I guess I don't understand the point of asking the original question.

You want to know if you can keep them together, then when you are told it is not the right thing to do, you say you are already doing it and can't do anything about it?

If you don't want the answer, then why ask?

The right thing to do is to provide separate enclosures for the different tortoises, period.


----------



## Tom (Feb 16, 2011)

No, no and no.

Separate them them right away. They each need their own enclosure. Then go get a fecal exam done on each of them to make sure you don't already have a parasite problem, even if they were captive born and bred.

Get rid of the sand AND the corn cob before you have a disaster.

And unless you stare directly into the bulb from 2" away for a long time, it won't hurt you at all. (Please don't test this theory.)


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 16, 2011)

CGKeith said:


> I guess I don't understand the point of asking the original question.
> 
> You want to know if you can keep them together, then when you are told it is not the right thing to do, you say you are already doing it and can't do anything about it?
> 
> ...



Thanks .. CG for the input ... " I thought the same thing ...." ... I guess my first answer wasnt good enough? ,
and of course Tom / adding to it ...hitting the nail right on the head!
Dont do it ! ! ! ....and have them tested ..... and if ya want my honest opinion ...why do SO MANY people keep tortoise in a darn fish tank?
If you can afford the radi ' then DO IT RIGHT! 
nuff said!
JD~


----------



## Radiated Tortoise (Feb 17, 2011)

N2TORTS said:


> CGKeith said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I don't understand the point of asking the original question.
> ...


Anyways is not a fish tank, its a 1.50 meter terrarium
So the size is good and they get along pretty well. I live in China, the retailers keep like 5 different species in the same terrarium, thats why i asked.


----------



## Tom (Feb 17, 2011)

We frequently see this in Asian countries and it just seems to be "how its done" over there. What we are trying to tell you is that it is very risky and often leads to the death of one or all of the torts involved. Different species from different continents all have different flora and fauna living in their intestinal tracts. They do fine with their own, but organisms from another continent can be fatal.

Behaviorally this is a problem too. There can be subtle stress from a communal housing situation. This long term chronic stress can hamper the immune system enough to induce parasitic "blooms" and just generally make it much easier for them to get sick.

Radiated tortoises are just such a precious jewel that it would be a terrible shame if something bad happened so needlessly. Leopards are much more common, but none of us want to see one of them suffer either.

The people advising you on this thread have been keeping lots of torts for a long time and we've had to learn some of what we are telling you the "HARD" way. We are just trying to help avoid some common mistakes that we have already made ourselves in years past. Well... at least I have made them...


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 17, 2011)

Radiated Tortoise said:


> Anyways is not a fish tank, its a 1.50 meter terrarium
> So the size is good and they get along pretty well. I live in China, the retailers keep like 5 different species in the same terrarium, thats why i asked.



Hi Radiated Tortoise:

Welcome to the forum!! May we know your name?

Just because you see the retailers keeping different types of tortoise together, doesn't make it right. They only care about selling the animals, not about how healthy or long-lived they might be. They don't have the space in their shops to set tortoises up individually and correctly.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 17, 2011)

Tom said:


> We frequently see this in Asian countries and it just seems to be "how its done" over there. What we are trying to tell you is that it is very risky and often leads to the death of one or all of the torts involved. Different species from different continents all have different flora and fauna living in their intestinal tracts. They do fine with their own, but organisms from another continent can be fatal.
> 
> Behaviorally this is a problem too. There can be subtle stress from a communal housing situation. This long term chronic stress can hamper the immune system enough to induce parasitic "blooms" and just generally make it much easier for them to get sick.
> 
> ...



Very well put Tom! ... You have a way with words.
Mr/Mrs Radi', I didnt mean to sound so harsh , but like Tom stated over here in the US .. Radi ( at least for me and others I'm sure ) are somthing of a special little jewel. Dont get me wrong I love torts of all types , and myself have several , but the fact that they are hard to obtain and costly just adds to the " extra" attention we give them. I dont think I could have said anything better than what Tom wrote.. I myself have made errors , and one of them was doing EXACTLY what your doing .... so with that said ..
Happy Tort~N . and ....Good luck! 
JD~


----------



## Radiated Tortoise (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks you all for your input, i will seperate them and get another radi, thanks allot

Hi, I have another question, can I keep a ploughshare tortoise with a radiated tortoise?


----------



## Tom (Feb 17, 2011)

I would never risk this. Different tort species have different personalties and often one will feel intimidated. The low level chronic stress can hamper their immune system. This can even happen within the same species, but its quite common when mixing species. Even though they come from the same continent they can still be carrying different "bugs" that will not agree with the other species. Here in the states, this exact scenario often plays out with sulcatas and leopards which are both from tropical Africa.

I'm not trying to sound like a snobby "purist", its just that I have seen, and experienced personally, many problems from attempts at mixing species.

Ploughshares and radiateds are two of the most amazing and sought after tort species in the entire world. They should be given the best conditions humanly possible to live in.


----------



## Radiated Tortoise (Feb 18, 2011)

What should the humidity and temperature of the terrarium be for a radiated tortoise?
Trying to give the torts the best possible care...any other suggestions?


----------



## TortBrain (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow! Didn't know China are into tort too  
How much RMB does it cost for a Radiated & size?
Care to share some pic with us?
Cheers!


----------



## Radiated Tortoise (Feb 18, 2011)

i will probably post some pics tmrw, cuz im going to the tortoise market in beijing, you can get any smuggled animal you want... its strange 
I was amazed when i saw the ploughshare tortoise here, and how commonly they sell radiated torts at such cheap prices.
Here in China many people love reptiles they either provide amazing care or no care at all, you wouldnt find a single elongated, hermman, greek, or those other common torts, mainly stars and radiated torts and some ploughshare torts aswell.

How is it in the US?


----------



## TortBrain (Feb 18, 2011)

That's just so cool! How envy I am. 
Wo Shi Xing Jia Bor Ren - in Han Yu Ping Ying, and my uncles are there and their wife's from China. Guang Zhou, Sheng Zheng
Looking forward to your pic tmr..


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 18, 2011)

Why has nobody mentioned the fact that these species are critically endangered and being collected from the wild? This should not be condoned, period!
They ARE illegal, this trade IS going to cause the extinction of these species in the wild.
Don't purchase illegal animals.


----------



## B K (Feb 18, 2011)

Benjamin said:


> Why has nobody mentioned the fact that these species are critically endangered and being collected from the wild? This should not be condoned, period!
> They ARE illegal, this trade IS going to cause the extinction of these species in the wild.
> Don't purchase illegal animals.



I agree with Ben!!!!


----------



## Radiated Tortoise (Feb 18, 2011)

Radiated Tortoise said:


> i will probably post some pics tmrw, cuz im going to the tortoise market in beijing, you can get any smuggled animal you want... its strange
> I was amazed when i saw the ploughshare tortoise here, and how commonly they sell radiated torts at such cheap prices.
> Here in China many people love reptiles they either provide amazing care or no care at all, you wouldnt find a single elongated, hermman, greek, or those other common torts, mainly stars and radiated torts and some ploughshare torts aswell.
> 
> How is it in the US?




I think it is harsh aswell, but this is what I read ssomewhere on te web, and hear.


----------



## Shelly (Feb 18, 2011)

B K said:


> Benjamin said:
> 
> 
> > Why has nobody mentioned the fact that these species are critically endangered and being collected from the wild? This should not be condoned, period!
> ...



Me as well. It's terrible to take these animals from the wild just so somebody can have a new pet.


----------



## Radiated Tortoise (Feb 18, 2011)

i agree with you all, but they are captive breed...i hope, if not then that would be terrible.


----------



## Neal (Feb 18, 2011)

Radiated Tortoise said:


> i agree with you all, but they are captive breed...i hope, if not then that would be terrible.



Probably not...do some homework and make your own decision, good luck with them.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 18, 2011)

[/size][/b]


Benjamin said:


> Why has nobody mentioned the fact that these species are critically endangered and being collected from the wild? This should not be condoned, period!
> They ARE illegal, this trade IS going to cause the extinction of these species in the wild.
> Don't purchase illegal animals.


*I agree!*


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 19, 2011)

Radiated Tortoise said:


> i agree with you all, but they are captive breed...i hope, if not then that would be terrible.



They are not captive bred! You mentioned more than once that they are smuggled. If you care about these animals, do not support the smugglers who are going to cause the extinction of the Malagasy species. Do you homework and do buy cb. 
Leave the ploughshares alone!


----------

